

Introduction to the Polymath Project - tshtf
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/introduction-to-the-polymath-project-and-density-hales-jewett-and-moser-numbers

======
greenlblue
This is really cool. Does anyone know if some people are actually developing
tools that would make such collaboration easier because keeping track of
mathematical insights on a blog in the form of comments can't be too much fun.

~~~
jared314
The Math Overflow (<http://mathoverflow.net/>) format looks promising.

